# The Sarracenia's are starting to flower...



## suss16 (May 3, 2009)




----------



## JeanLux (May 3, 2009)

always again very impressive!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2009)

So is mine but the [spike] doesn't grow up straight? Thanx for posting; can you show the whole plant please?


----------



## Clark (May 3, 2009)

These are great! What zone are you? Do they self seed? Thanks. Clark


----------



## suss16 (May 3, 2009)

Eric,

Here is a whole plant shot... but these bloom prior to significant pitcher growth. But, you can see some pitchers starting to form. 

I live in Norfolk, VA - we are actually a little more protected from winter lows here due to the promixity to water. But I did lose 2 of 3 my asparagus ferns this year (which I have had in planters for 4 years) - we must have had a few real cold nights here this winter


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## paphioboy (May 3, 2009)

Whoa!!! The flowers are gigantic compared with the rest of the plant...  Is that flava, BTW..?


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2009)

I didn't know that about the pitchers, thanx for the info.


----------



## eOrchids (May 4, 2009)

Aweome shots!

Mine are in bud!


----------



## Elena (May 4, 2009)

Very cool plants and photos!


----------



## biothanasis (May 4, 2009)

Impressive!!!! They look like Liliums...


----------

